# Treadmill Help



## cowgirl101up13 (Mar 10, 2011)

I've had a treadmill for about 3 years now and I moved out almost right after it was delivered. I left it at my moms so it hasn't been used much in the past 3 years. I finally got it moved to my house and loosened the belt to lube the belt. Well I readjusted the belt to like it was when I started and it kept walking to the right when I turned the treadmill on, so I tightened it up a little at a time, till the point it's at now, which is as tight as I can get the adjustment screws, and the belt is still way to loose, so loose that the belt won't even move when the machine is turned on. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi cowgirl101up13

Double check the belt and the tensioner to see if it jumps the track. 

What is the make and model of the tread mill ?


----------

